# Dedicated Tube Shooter - Aluminium And Paper Scales!



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tubes ........ are awesome!







(inspired by popshot and MJ. Dangg itt )

I've been shooting a lot of tubes lately, and have found them quite pleasing to shoot once you get used to them.
So i thought i would make my own dedicated tube shooter specifically for double looped tube sets. Nooooo more cutting up bands









This particular design was provided by Mxred via his Youtube channel, thanks !
Great design, and fits my hands very comfortably due to the unique pinky groove and thumb/index finger placement.

*Info -*
*Main frame:* 9.5mm 6061 T6
*Handles/scales:* Homemade paper 'micarta', simple colors which consists of orange spacer and flat black.
*Pins: *6mm aluminium rods
*Total length:* 140mm
*Shooting gap: *50mm
*Stamped:* DKC 01 (name and #made)

Now for some pics.














































Thanks,


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant job danny. looks like a great, fun shooter


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That's amazing Danny! Far beyond anything I have ever done, you have insane talent


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

**** me, danny boy. you better hope you got space on your banner for a third 1st place emblem.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just-freaking-wow!
That is amazing. If I had any part in inspiring the creation of such a fine slingshot than my job here is done


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That is an excellent piece!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

**** fine looking shooter !! I like it more than much


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow man, that's great. To think you do this all by hand too you crazy mofo!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Danny, you have arrived!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Great looking slingshot, like the pinky groove.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic work once again Danny, you never fail to impress pal!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! thanks guys for the positive feedback











> To think you do this all by hand too you crazy mofo!










It took a long time, slowly but surely.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is fantastic, the master molder of aluminum! I've got a whack of tubing and haven't done much of anything to use
it up. This is a reminder to get at it.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet!	And a lanyard hole too. Too bad you don't have a lanyard to put on it. 
Love that homemade micarta! This just might be the motivation to make up some myself once I get caught up on pouches again.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Too bad you don't have a lanyard to put on it.


I see what you did there . . . .


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok this one rocked my socks off...so sweet! Nice job.
I have been into tubes lately as well...so easy and fun.

Yo


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Yow!!!!*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Beauty, Danny! It's so shiny!!!!!
Now, will you get those pigeons before they eat that little boy!?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

SA...Weet!!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, Danny, that is awesome!!! I love the metal and wood combo. Man, that is gorgeous!!

I keep staring at it


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

None of the above replies truly express the awesomeness of that slingshot!

Slingshot of the year, I tell ya

LGD


----------



## mirom (Aug 11, 2012)

Killer !


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome slingshot!

What is homemade paper micarta?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahaha thanks!



> What is homemade paper micarta?


It's basicly laminated copy paper impregnated with epoxy resin. I can't get this stuff in NZ unless i pay huge $$$ on shipping, so i brought 6L of epoxy resin and decided to make my own from now on.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome Catapult, beautiful bit of work that


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes indeed! That is quite attractive.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Impressive piece!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome shooter...I'm lovin tubes too


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Soooooooooo beautiful !!!














TOP !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Awesome. Lovin that one


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

goood work!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work Danny, very nice and a great shooter indeed.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I love it! Really nice polishing!!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the scales! i've made blue jeans micarta, which is cool, but i like the idea of paper with so many color options...my kids construction paper stash might get lower


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool effect with the contrasting colors!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

one of my dream shouters !

u really rock

cheers


----------

